# Trying to decide - stall or no stall?



## kenda (Oct 10, 2008)

In my opinion, no, it isn't. I would much rather have my horse out 24/7 as long as there was some form of shelter. I don't think that having a stall is really worth it unless you need to put your horse on stall rest for an injury. For the price to go up AND the responsibilities to increase... No thanks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I would stay outside. Unless there is a reason your horse needs to be stalled, it's not worth it.

I also wouldn't be bashing on your BO for not noticing minor things. They are changing blankets and feeding and cleaning and all the other things, I doubt she has time to carefully look over each horse for a minor limp or a small cut on the hock. That doesn't mean she won't notice if your horse takes a chunk out of his knee.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

You probably should make up a list of pros and cons and whats important and not important to you
Everyone has different needs based on what they do with their horses and what they can afford
I feel (for me) that I couldnt keep horses without a stable for each horse. I dont like starvation paddocks - I like my horses to be able to safely gallop around if they want too so having them stand in for part of the day restricts grazing and they need that. I can groom them, tack them up in comfort and as they all have different feed requirements I dont have to stand around worrying who is eating what.
I have a stable if a horse does get sick or lame and needs to be in
I have somewhere for my vet or farrier to deal with them thats out of the weather and well lit
We get a lot of snow here so I know in the stable they have water to drink and their fair share of hay and their hay isnt being blown away or buried in a blizzard in the night - or they arent miles away because the fence has been destroyed or buried. They still go out all day when I can see whats going on.
I've always found with field shelters that either only some will go in and the others wont be allowed in or none of them go in as they worry about where their buddy is 
My horses vote with their feet, they are soon standing waiting to come in impatiently if they are fed up with the weather or with the biting bugs
Everyone has to do what works best for them and their individual horses


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

For me, no it would not be worth it - but I'm not a fan of stalling anyway, so that isn't a priority to me or something I'd be willing to pay extra for.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Personally, I would stay with the 24/7 out, and BO caring for the horse. You have a stall if there is a need for the extra fee. I debated the same thing, except I currently am full care inside, and was thinking, since I will be gone basically until spring, of just doing pasture board for the winter. However, I went with stall, since that way I know he will get checked at least 2x daily all over. If I was going to be around-I probably would go with outside. They really are fine.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

riccil0ve said:


> I would stay outside. Unless there is a reason your horse needs to be stalled, it's not worth it.
> 
> I also wouldn't be bashing on your BO for not noticing minor things. They are changing blankets and feeding and cleaning and all the other things, I doubt she has time to carefully look over each horse for a minor limp or a small cut on the hock. That doesn't mean she won't notice if your horse takes a chunk out of his knee.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Not a bash, but it is definitely something to consider. My horse had a VERY NOTICEABLE hematoma and she missed it. He wasn't blanketed at the moment, so it wasn't covered up. I know she missed it because when I pulled up, she had apologized for missing my text that I was on my way and had just turned him out a few minutes prior. It was nothing major in that it wasn't serious - probably earned himself a good kick from someone - but it was something that definitely should have been seen. I don't care if she misses a surface cut on a leg, and I'm sure she would notice a big bloody injury, but if she missed something like that, would she notice if he was colicing?

There's one stall available if he needs to be kept in, but it's not very desirable because it's out of sight of other horses and it's small - 10'x10' I think. It's more of a holding stall. If there's a big enough snowfall, there is not a place to keep him in. The farrier comes during the evenings since all of us work, and I trailer to the vet since I use a different vet than everyone else (I get deep discounts from my current vet, as they are one of those multi-vet places and I also bring my dogs/cats there so I get a multi-pet discount + no farm call if I trailer the 10 minutes there). If I had an emergency vet call, I would be with my horse.

The blanketing is the bigger thing right now, and it really is just something temporary because once the weather is cold all the time his blanket will stay on all the time anyway. He gets an unlined rain sheet on the rainy days and when it's below 50 right now (so pretty much at night). It's taken off in the mornings unless it's rainy, but it's also not getting hot enough that if I didn't do that he'd be miserable.

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

franknbeans said:


> Personally, I would stay with the 24/7 out, and BO caring for the horse. You have a stall if there is a need for the extra fee. I debated the same thing, except I currently am full care inside, and was thinking, since I will be gone basically until spring, of just doing pasture board for the winter. However, I went with stall, since that way I know he will get checked at least 2x daily all over. If I was going to be around-I probably would go with outside. They really are fine.


Unless she fills them. There will only be 8 stalls available and her intent is to fill them. 4 are on hard reserve, 2 are on a soft reserve(one for me and one for someone else) and 2 are currently empty.

The primary use of the stall would be: 1. convenience since there's no grooming stall, 2. bad weather nights as he gets miserable quick in 1+ feet of snow, 3. "just in case".


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Wanted to add - I'm truly not decided either way, but I absolutely LOVE having the people on this board to be able to hash things out with.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

DancingArabian said:


> Unless she fills them. There will only be 8 stalls available and her intent is to fill them. 4 are on hard reserve, 2 are on a soft reserve(one for me and one for someone else) and 2 are currently empty.
> 
> The primary use of the stall would be: 1. convenience since there's no grooming stall, 2. bad weather nights as he gets miserable quick in 1+ feet of snow, *3. "just in case".[/*QUOTE]
> Its the 'just in case' that would sway me - Ok if you can rely on a stall being there at any time but horses make a habit of not planning to have accidents or get ill they just sort of happen when you least expect them too - you would need a reliable back up plan to cover if the BO couldnt guarantee a stall in an emergency


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Well just in case anyone was curious.. I stalled him during the storm. He was cranky and cold (shivering) despite being sheeted and dry. This was Sunday. I brought him in, warmed him up and stuffed him into a bigger blanket. When I left he was stupidly happy and eating hay. Before I got there he was just being miserable and not eating (speaking of which, why don't shelters ever seem to have feeders? It's like the option is either have shelter or eat). I let him out for a while Monday morning and by Monday late mornin he wanted to go back in and basically RAN into the stall. 99% of the time he has excellent manners! He stayed in durin the storm win the BO checking on him and the others and be was happy and comfy the whole time. Last night I brought him in for dinner and again he ran into the stall...so looks like for the winter he is going to be stalled overnight LOL. It's not even that cold (30-40's). He just seems so absurdly happy in the stall at night that he has guilt tripped me into it. Once spring hits, my board drops back to $200. I can afford the upgrade, I just would've rather had the money. Oh well!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

It sounds like you're happy and relieved with the decision, and I would say that just as long as there's daily turn-out and he is indeed turned out for the whole day, that should be fine. My horses are at home with a run in shed so they can come and go as they need/please when the weather's bad - I remember worrying about things occasionally when my first was briefly boarded, (having never owned an animal that wasn't physically at my home) and it's a much better experience to have that nagging feeling off your shoulders when you can't be there. Good luck!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Glad it worked out for you. My lot were in and gave me no doubt that was where they wanted to be as we were almost mowed over in the rush. They were all shivering even though they had waterproof sheets on and very spooked up but as soon as they were in their stalls they settled down and relaxed. 
My horses have no appreciation of living a natural life since any natural was bred out of them a long time ago. Given the choice of standing out in 4 ft of snow or driving rain competing for food and eating their very own pile of hay in the warm dry stable they always vote for the stable!!!!


----------



## gogaited (Oct 8, 2012)

DancingArabian said:


> Not a bash, but it is definitely something to consider. My horse had a VERY NOTICEABLE hematoma and she missed it. He wasn't blanketed at the moment, so it wasn't covered up. I know she missed it because when I pulled up, she had apologized for missing my text that I was on my way and had just turned him out a few minutes prior. It was nothing major in that it wasn't serious - probably earned himself a good kick from someone - but it was something that definitely should have been seen. I don't care if she misses a surface cut on a leg, and I'm sure she would notice a big bloody injury, but if she missed something like that, would she notice if he was colicing?
> 
> There's one stall available if he needs to be kept in, but it's not very desirable because it's out of sight of other horses and it's small - 10'x10' I think. It's more of a holding stall. If there's a big enough snowfall, there is not a place to keep him in. The farrier comes during the evenings since all of us work, and I trailer to the vet since I use a different vet than everyone else (I get deep discounts from my current vet, as they are one of those multi-vet places and I also bring my dogs/cats there so I get a multi-pet discount + no farm call if I trailer the 10 minutes there). If I had an emergency vet call, I would be with my horse.
> 
> ...


I think you are obsessed with blanketing. Let him stay outside and grow hair and be a horse. As long as he has a decent shelter, plenty of hay and a water source that doesn't freeze, he will be fine.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

gogaited said:


> I think you are obsessed with blanketing. Let him stay outside and grow hair and be a horse. As long as he has a decent shelter, plenty of hay and a water source that doesn't freeze, he will be fine.


 Your comment is OK but you have to consider what people do with horses on a day to day basis and not all breeds will grow thick long coats no matter how hard you try to persuade them - its all in genetics and how far removed they are from what you call 'natural' in terms of selective breeding over generations.
A lot of people - me for one - dont have heated outdoor water tanks or shelters. 
You have to also think if your horse is living the 'natural life because it suits you or if it really is what he wants
Its 5.30 here and my horses are already lined up waiting to come into the barn - they will argue with each other as to who gets in first
My friend in the UK doesnt blanket her ponies as they are native breeds but she beds down their stables and leaves the doors open and thats where they choose to spend the night as the hay she puts in the field is always untouched in the morning
I dont believe in telling other people if they should blanket or not, stable or not, I will say what I do with mine but otherwise - not my horses, not my business


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

None of mine get blanketed, but they do have the choice at night to go in or out of their warmly bedded stalls as they see fit. 

I'd never tell someone they're 'obsessed' with blanketing. Some horses really do need them, especially if they're pasture boarded.

FWIW, my TB does get a winter coat, but it's nowhere near as thick and lush as the ones my Arabians get. If I thought he needed a blanket, he'd get one.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

My Arab is a bit fuzzy around the head but otherwise feels slightly fuzzier than he does in the summer. He doesn't have much of a coat. I delayed blanketing to see if be would grow more coat and all I ended up with was a shivering, grumpy horse. Once it hits 40, he's cold. A run in shelter is not nearly as warm as a more tightly enclosed stall (or should I say his option for a run in shelter is not as warm as the stall). You simply can't will a horse into growing more fur. Honestly if I could I wouldn't anyway! I'd have to clip it so bed be comfortable in work!

I don't mind the whole one minute process of the blanket. The BO actually worked with me and gave me a modified price for one feeding/turnout per day - so she can take his blanket off in the mornings on days it hits 60, and I see him at night anyway so I get him then. The only change to my schedule ended up being that I go to the barn 7 days a week in the evenings instead of 6.

People love to imply that he will somehow magically grow more fur if I leave him alone but that doesn't work. He eats LESS when he's cold - not more as some people seem to think. His run in shelter does not have a hay feeder (never saw one that does around here anyway) and his choice is to go in the shelter or stand in the wind and eat. He chooses the shelter when naked and the hay feeder when covered. 

I will almost always choose the option that makes him a happier horse. *shrugs*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Some people really are set against blankets. It is all fine and dandy if you live in California, but we take horses far out of their ideal environment.

It would be natural for us to be naked too. 

An unobservant horse owner where I live (70 inches of rain per year, mostly in Nov.-Jan.) left her horse unblanketed in a field with a shelter. Unfortunately, the horse did not go in the shelter often enough to dry out completely. Under her thick winter coat, the horse developed rain rot so bad that her skin peeled off her entire back. It scarred badly and she can never be ridden. The horse probably wishes her owner believed in blankets.

Around here, when it is wet it is often windy. Without a waterproof sheet the horses shiver, even when huddled in with a group of horses (the natural way). I personally don't like shivering, so I doubt my horses do either. Even though it is a very "natural" way to warm up.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

^^^^ Horses are mammals - just like us. I suggest anyone who thinks that shivering will warm them up go out and stand in freezing rain or just plain rain for a few hours when its below 40F in a T shirt and see how well shivering warms them up!!!
Horses will deal with much lower temperatures of dry cold than they will hours/days of rain.
If you want to have a horse that will deal with 'natural' in really cold weather then you need something thats close to natural in breed like a Fjord, Exmoor, english shetland etc that evolved in the climates they live in and havent altered much over thousands of years but the minute you start breeding the natural out of them you need to have a back up plan or horses do suffer. If they will use shelters - and lots of them wont - you need to blanket or stable or both *to suit their needs*


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

does the horse have some kinda run in shelter ? If so I would forgo the stall, and the clipping and the blankets.


----------



## gogaited (Oct 8, 2012)

I predicated my statement on the basis that the horse has full time access to shelter, water and hay. I lived in the PNW and my horses had the choice to go in the shelter or stay out. Letting a horse get rain rot to that degree is sheer abuse and neglect and putting a blanket on a horse and never checking would have been just as bad. Did the horse also have a raging case of thrush?

I know I tend to be blunt, I will make more of an effort to try and see how my statements come across.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I wouldn't be too concerned if she doesn't report minor injuries to you. People with a lot of horse experience know what needs to be reported and what will be fine if left alone. I'm wondering if youk new immediatly of a fresh scrape if you'd be hurrying to put some sort of medication on it rather than allow it to heal on it's own.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Not reporting an injury is one thing but flat out not noticing it is another. She never looks over horses, checks for shoes or anything. She simply doesn't notice. I was always taught that as a care provider you should be looking over the horses as you feed them. Maybe it was just a quirk of the barns I was at before.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

God, where do you LIVE? $470? That's cheap. My full board is $800 a month (work off $200 so I pay $600).


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

My horse is in Ijamsville MD.

Self care field board (hay, shelter and water provided) is $200. She has all kinds of tiers including "full care" and "partial care". Her self care includes hay as needed which is huge IMO. 

We ended up going with a partial care where she gives him his feed and turns him out in the morning and I feed and bring him in at night. So I'm not at the $470 mark. I just leave a note regarding which blanket if any I want on him for the next day.

$800 a month would either be a mid level barn with training or the low range of a high end barn here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

